# Curing question - smells like ammonia



## scatking

Began curing my first indoor grow in sealed glass bottles.  Dried the buds for a good 9 days, and they were crispy on the outside.  Made sure not to overpack the jars.  Burped them for the first time and got a good whiff of what i can best describe as ammonia.   Prior to this, the buds had a very sweet and pungent (good) smell that had my mouth watering 

Is this a normal part of the process or am I doing something really wrong.  After flowering these babies for 12 weeks (WW) I would hate to think I am screwing up now.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## tcbud

I call the smell chemical like, some buds put off a strong chemical smell.  I dont think you are doing anything wrong.  Keep burping them, letting them air out for ten minutes or so, each burp.  Keep an eye out for any moisture, tho after 9 days drying, I dont imagine you will have any problem with that.  Sounds like you grew some awesome WW.
Good luck to you.


----------



## Growdude

Make sure there is no mold, mold will form on the inside of dense nuggets.


----------



## HippyInEngland

Just because the outside of the bud is dry it doesnt mean the inside is dry.

If you take a bud out and it is still spingingly soft, it may need to go into a paperbag to dry a little more before putting back into the jars 

eace:


----------



## Hick

an "ammonia" odor is a sign of molding.. IME.
I'd get them out of the jars for a day or two of additional 'drying'.


----------



## chinaman

Hicks correct dont want any ammonia type smells when drying/curing imho atleast..get em some fresh air and check em real good for mold 

good day


----------



## tcbud

Guess I should have stayed off the boards yesterday.  I got another one wrong.  I have never smelled "ammonia" smell I guess, just a chemical "resin" smell.


----------



## scatking

It's n


----------



## scatking

It's not a true ammonia smell - chemical like could be the term as well.  I will bag them for a few days and see if that doesn't help.  the buds were pretty crispy but I can see how the middle could still be moist.  the stems snapped pretty easily, but I am sure a bad smell probably isn't a good thing.  thanks for the thoughts, I'll get to work.


----------



## Hick

I have had aromas varying from sour bologna to cotton candy while curing, but an ammonia or urine odor would concern me. "I" have always heard, and interpreted it as a sign of mold.


----------



## tcbud

ewwwww 
"sour balogna"?
Now that sounds down right nasty.
If my hard grown buds smelled like that, I would be tossing them.


----------



## WeedHopper

After 9 days I hardly think your buds are molding on yur 1st burp,,unless they were in the jar along time before you burped. How long were they in the jar before you burped them?
That smell may be a trick one to explain..I bet its just your bud curing and its fine.


----------



## scatking

Less than 24 hours cowboy - I checked for mold and didn't see anything suspicious, but I bagged them just the same.  After dealing with that skunky sweet aroma for a couple of months, this really caught me off guard.  I am also curing some popcorn buds in a tightly sealed cedar cigar box -  that still has the sweet smell so go figure.  All part of the learning curve I guess.  I do enjoy a good bologna sandwich every once in a while, and would love to get a whiff of that!!


----------



## Bowl Destroyer

Mold smells distinctly bad. Dont whiff and ponder. You will just know.


You can't go wrong with putting it back into the paper bag.


Inspect each nug carefully...you don't wanna smoke some of that black-mold that makes people sick when they just inhale the fumes (when not smoked!!!)

Good luck..
destroyer


----------



## WeedHopper

I have to agree with BD. Ya cant miss that nasty Damp Mold smell. :ignore:


----------



## Bowl Destroyer

Yeah, it's weird how our left-brain second guesses the decision our right-brain has already made


----------



## 420benny

When nitrogen is breaking down, it gives off ammonia. My grass clippings in my compost tumbler smell like that when it's first cooking. If you didn't back off N during flowering, I guess you could still have some excess giving off the gas. Or, it could be a whole different thing. Hard to tell without smelling it myself. Drop by with it and I will give it the special Benny sniff test!:hubba:


----------



## skunker

How do I post a question concerning my buds on here. Really!! How?


----------



## scatking

Hey Benny - that is exactly what it smells like!  I flushed for a couple of days before i cut, but the nutes I used do have N in the flowering mix.  Is this something that I should worry about or will it just pass.  I've got plenty to go around - my girls were monsters.  I'm sure you'd be pleased with by the test results.:48:


----------



## Sir_Tokie

I had some K2 last yr jarred up and it done the same thing. Smelled like ammonia, But not all of it did, it was from the main cola buds that smelled. I did'nt dry them long enough and it soured on me. I put them in paper bags for a few days and re-jarred them but still the same results. But I went ahead and cured them. Tryed it out and darn near cough a lung up. And then it made me a little ill, so I just trashed it. I figured it was'nt any good and did'nt want to take a chance. Hope yours turns out to be ok...take care..


----------



## uk420maan

hey shitking just take them outa the jars until they are bone dry thisll sort ya probs

lol

uk420maan


----------



## Newbud

uk420maan said:
			
		

> hey shitking just take them outa the jars until they are bone dry thisll sort ya probs
> 
> lol
> 
> uk420maan


 
:rofl:  now i can tell you been drinking


----------



## scatking

UK420 you are brutal!  I'll leave them in the bag for now or I'll have a steaming, stinking pile of.....bud.


----------



## Vespasian

scatking said:
			
		

> UK420 you are brutal!  I'll leave them in the bag for now or I'll have a steaming, stinking pile of.....bud.


Hope it sorts the problem Scatking:cool2: 
I'll be interested to know if you can clear it:tokie:


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster

I've haven't grow anything yet but I remembered reading about that ammonia smell..

This was on this page.  Ed Frank and Rosenthal? (I'm :joint 

Near bottom.

Sweat Curing
Sweat curing is the technique most widely used in Colombia. Long branches containing colas are layered in piles about 18 inches high and a minimum of two feet square, more often about ten by fifteen feet. Sweat curing actually incorporates the fermenting process. Within a few hours the leaves begin to heat up from the microbial action in the same way that a compost pile ferments. Then change in colour is very rapid; watch the pile carefully, so that it does not overheat and rot the colas. Each day unpack the piles, and remove the colas that have turned colour. Within four or five days, all the colas will have turned colour. They are then dried. One way to prevent rot while using this method is to place cotton sheets, rags, or paper towels between each double layer of colas. The towels absorb some of the moisture and slow down the process. 
Sweat curing can be modified for use with as little marijuana as two large plants. Pack the marijuana tightly in a heavy paper sack (or several layers of paper bags), and place it in the sun. The light is converted to heat and helps support the sweat. 
Another variation of the sweat process occurs when fresh undried marijuana is bricked. The bricks are placed in piles, and they cure while being transported. 
A simple procedure for a slow sweat cure is to roll fresh marijuana in plastic bags. Each week, open the bag for about an hour to evaporate some water.

 In about six weeks, the ammonia smell will dissipate somewhat, and the grass should be dried. This cure works well with small quantities of mediocre grass, since it concentrates the material. 		 	 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________ Lucky I can copy and paste. Near bottom...

What it means to you I dunno. GL though


----------

